# Insect photo competition



## davholla (Mar 9, 2017)

No prize but I would be happy if I won - which I certainly won't -
Call for Photos: 2018 World of Insects Calendar | Entomological Society of America
Annapolis, MD; February 1, 2017—The Entomological Society of America is looking for the finest specimens of insect photography for inclusion in the next edition of the World of Insects Calendar. Submissions are now being accepted.

Every year, the World of Insects calendar showcases the stunning beauty of our six-legged peers through striking, world-class photography. Copies of the 2018 calendar will be distributed to conference attendees at Entomology 2017 in Denver, November 5-8, and will also be available for purchase.


----------

